# Haro FLightline 24+ any reviews?



## JulioBTLL (Dec 12, 2008)

https://www.harobikes.com/mtb/bikes/kids/flightline-24-plus-ds-2018

While looking around for bike parts in my LBS, i stumbled upon this bike.

My daughter's is struggling with the hotrock with twist shifters. I was pricing out a major drivetrain upgrade for the HR, but now I'm not sure that would be best.

I'm thinking of selling the HR, buying the Haro and calling it a day.

Thoughts on the parts spec for a 8 yr girl that just likes trail riding and not going mach stupid like her brother?


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

JulioBTLL said:


> https://www.harobikes.com/mtb/bikes/kids/flightline-24-plus-ds-2018
> 
> While looking around for bike parts in my LBS, i stumbled upon this bike.
> 
> ...


for 14$ delivered you can swap out the shifter. I'd look into that on amazon before buying a whole new bike. A lot of people swap out the twist shift non-sense.

Shimano 7-Speed Rapidfire Plus Mountain Bike Shifter - SL-M310

FWIW that Haro bike isn't great. Fork should be replaced with rigid and the cranks are WAY to long.


----------



## MrLucas (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello @svinyard do you have any thoughts on the newer version of this bike?

$650 nzd ($430 USD)

https://haromtb.com/collections/kids/products/flightline-24-plus-ds-2020

I can't seem to find any reviews on it, it has improved the braking and has gone to a rigid fork as you pointed out.

I am also looking at a Whyte 303 or a Merida Matt's J24+ for my 7 year old son both are

$799 nzd ($530 USD)

https://whyte.bike/collections/24-youth-hardtail/products/303-olive

https://www.merida-bikes.com/en/bike/590-792/matts-j-24

Thanks if you have any thoughts.


----------



## Marshfly (Jul 20, 2019)

Heavy, slow, and basement level components. My kid was out riding it within 4 months. The plus tires DO NOT belong on a kids bike. You can run less than 15 psi on normal tires without the weight and drag penalty.

Honestly, save up the money for a Spawn or equivalent. You will sell it in a year or so and lose the same three hundred bucks you'd lose on the Haro.


----------

